# 2010 Alternator Conversion



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know which alternator would work good to convert my 2010 to an alternator from a voltage regulator/generator? Has anyone done the conversion? If not for a 2010, what things do I need to take into consideration besides the space available?


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

*2010 altenator convertion*

I put one of these on a fordson super dexta 2000 diesel, they work really good and there real simple to hook up if you have enough room to get her mounted they have an internal regulator so no need to mount anything else. I think it called a 10SI altenator it's a GM part found on older general motors vehicals I think 1986 chevy truck could have bin the one I used. Good luck.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I used the same one on my 1941 Case SC when I converted it from 6 volt to 12 volt. It was only about $25 new at Autozone. Seems to me it also went on a 1977 Chevy Luv truck. Cheap and plenty of them available.


----------



## jd2355 (Mar 9, 2008)

I beleive you can get this altenater with a self exciting voltage regulator wich would eliminate some of the wires you would have to hook up. My dad had a Massey 302 industrial loader I think was like this, I don't know if it came from the factory like that though.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Used to be in the alt rebuilding business and you guys are right. One thing though is that the regulators are the only difference to make it a one wire unit and the stores will try to get a ton more for the "special" unit. The regulator itself, wholesale, is only about a buck more! It's not that hard to wire a stock unit as per Chiefs? instructions and you'll generally get a lower and more reliable turn on RPM.


----------

